# DVI vers HDMI pour télé mais pas de son !



## sonn729 (15 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Voilà ça fait pas mal de temps que je me prend la tête pour avoir l'image ET le son de mon imac vers ma télé.

J'ai tout pleins de connectique sur ma télé donc j'ai le choix ! Pour mon iMac, la sortie c'est forcément mini-DVI. J'ai donc acheté un câble mini-DVI vers HDMI puis un câble HDMI. Du coup j'ai l'image c'est parfait. J'ai un câble composite (avec embout rouge et blanc). J'ai le son aussi sur la télé.

Mais voilà, impossible d'avoir les deux en même temps ! Parce que sur ma télé je dois, soit choisir HDMI, soit AV1, Composant, RGB, etc...

Avez-vous une solution à me proposer ? J'écoute toute proposition!

D'avance merci


----------



## Arlequin (15 Octobre 2009)

N'y a t il pas moyen d'indiquer dans le menu "son" ou "entrées" de la TV d'où il vient (le son) ?


----------



## houbi (16 Octobre 2009)

sonn729 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Voilà ça fait pas mal de temps que je me prend la tête pour avoir l'image ET le son de mon imac vers ma télé.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Quelle est la marque de ta télé? 
Tu as plusieurs prises HDMI? Tu devrais avoir une prise HDMI "spéciale" sur les télé samsung il l'appelle HDMI/DVI : tu as une prise hdmi qui transporte la video et le son arrive par un composite blanc/rouge, en fait tu as une HDMI et component l'un a coté de l'autre, sur certains modèle de télé (toujours pour les Samsung pour les autres marques je connais pas mais ca devrait être similaire je pense) tu as juste un mini jack pour le son ca dépends des modèles.


----------

